# OTI Tuna Sniper for a Shimano Tranx



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

This is by far my most popular request lately. I've built and sold about seven of these now for people looking for a home for their Shimano Tranx reel since there isn't a readily available conventional popping rod on the market. This particular one began as a 40/60 Tuna Sniper, but I've been building them on the OceanXtreme blanks as well. He wanted a very understated rod without a whole lot of flash. The x-wrap grip section was suggested by the customer. This added a small amount of weight, but I feel like it looks good all together.

Blank - OTI Tuna Sniper 40/60 8' (2012 model)
Guides - Fuji CMNAG
Seat - Alps Double Trigger
Gimbal - Alps Aluminum



























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Super clean. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

That rod right there is just plain sexy

S4L


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Very well done Brice. Thats one nice lookin fish stick.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> Super clean. Sometimes less is more.


I sure hope so because I don't know all those thread tricks!


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work, very clean and looks like it will take care of business.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> That rod right there is just plain sexy
> 
> S4L


Hahaha!

Nice work red34 and I'll X2 his remarks!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet stuff there. Great build!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I like all those very clean looking rods you have shown on here!! Very nice!! ROD ON!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow brice that rod looks sweet, i love how the shrink x-wrap look..great job.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Will it cast 100 yds like Dahlberg? Beautiful.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> Super clean. Sometimes less is more.


I agree. Really clean and nice!


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Sexy, sweet, sharp, 2cool. Hell that rod is just plain awesome! Just need some Aggie maroon in it. After the black uniforms for the football team came out the maroon and black combo looks sweet. The you could just add my name and #70 from when I played there. Don't tell my wife though.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Veery well done. Great!


----------

